# Black Algae on Anubias



## BottomFeeder (Jul 26, 2008)

Spot cleaning with Excel is the easiest way I know. I'll pour some into a small tuperware container and then dip the plant in there trying to get each of the algae covered leaves.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

You can squirt the Excel directly onto the leaves with a syringe too. Just turn off any filter or pump for about 10 minutes. I wouldn't go over 1ml of the stuff per gallon, though.


----------



## orin999 (Jul 23, 2009)

Another thing to try is "painting" ada phyton git onto the leaves or taking a toothbrush to th einfected leaves. anubias leaves are hard enough that the a soft tooth brush only barely scrapes them


----------

